# Cost of living in El Gouna



## danih2o (Sep 11, 2010)

Hello, 

I am new to this forum and have looked on some other threads regarding El Gouna, but wondered if anyone who lives there can give me some further information/advice on the kind of costs I can expect from living there?

In particular I'm trying to find out monthly costs:
Long Term Rental Cost - 3 bed Apartment or Villa
Rates - Water, Electricity
Taxes - are there any taxes that are payable to Orascom etc?
Property Maintenance cost - is this usually an additional charge
Broadband or Wireless Internet
Phone - mobile phones - compared to UK contracts with eg. 1000 minutes, and are there cheap deals for international calls - like we have here in UK
Car Hire - something mid-range - long term lease - eg. 6 months
Insurance - Car, Contents - are these easily obtainable and what sort of price?
Medical care - I know there is a great hospital in El Gouna but is it worth/necessary to have medical insurance, or is there a resident's scheme?
Food/household costs - eg. how does this compare to UK supermarket shopping?

I have visited El Gouna and know that eating out, and activities can be comparable to European prices.

Sorry this is so much information to ask for, but I have found it hard to get this kind of data online and I am trying to work out what sort of budget I will need to work on to be able to make the move.

I woud be really grateful if anyone can give me any sort of info on any of these points, and also to hear from anyone living in El Gouna now - especially with children (I have a 10 year old and 4 year old) - to get more of an idea of what life is like there.

Thank you 
Daniella


----------



## nemo_hurghada (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi, I am also new on this forum, but I was living in El Gouna before so I can give you some ideas about the cost of life.
To rent a villa or flat with 3 BR, you might have to pay around 900 to 1300 €/month and to add electricity and water to this but which is not too expensive.
If you rent, you will have to pay to Orascom only electricity and water but to the real estate 2 months advance of rent + 1 month deposit.
Wireless internet is 150 Egyptian pounds per month with Etisalat and works fine.
The mobile phone is not expensive compared to french one, i have no idea for british. With 100 egyptian pounds per week, you are very comfortable.
For international calls unfortunately, you will have to pay between 4 to 5 egyptian pounds the minute using your egyptian line, the best is still to use skype
To hire a car, it is 150 egyptian pounds a day in el gouna for a small car, but you can have better deals for long term rental, like 2000/2500 egyptian pounds per month.
The hospital is good in El Gouna, but quite expensive. A medical insurance is always a nice to have, even if not a lot of people in El Gouna got one.
The food in el gouna is quite expensive compared to Hurghada, so if you have a car, it is better to drive to hurghada to buy your food and just the little day to day things in El Gouna.

Hope this helps,

Cheers

nemo_hurghada


----------



## danih2o (Sep 11, 2010)

Thank you for this information Nemo. 

Can I ask why you left El Gouna? Would you live there again?


----------



## nemo_hurghada (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi I left El Gouna 2 years ago but now I am looking for a job there again in order to go back.

Maybe we'll meet somewhere there !

Cheers



danih2o said:


> Thank you for this information Nemo.
> 
> Can I ask why you left El Gouna? Would you live there again?


----------

